# 1st Sourdough Bread



## BrianGSDTexoma (May 14, 2019)

I ordered starter from Breadtopia.  After couple days feeding was ready to go.  Dough was little to wet.  Stuck pretty bad to bottom of loaf pan but taste very good.  Gonna try some different recipes and gonna take some practice.  I never claimed to be a baker.  Ordered a round and oval proofing basket.


----------



## smokerjim (May 14, 2019)

it's a good start looks good,  baking is a whole different animal than smoking meats, measurements and temps are much more important. stick with it though and you'll be rewarded.


----------



## JC in GB (May 14, 2019)

You can save yourself a few $$ by making your own sourdough starter.

It is very easy.  All you need is unbleached flour and non-chlorinated water.

Here is some of my 3 ingredient sourdough bread.


----------



## desertlites (May 14, 2019)

was gonna ask Why order when you can make and feed yourself. Adding ingredients in the proper order is important also. good luck to ya.


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (May 14, 2019)

I tried to make but recipe I used did it in 3 days.  I think it just need more time.  Bread did not rise much.  After big flop and not know what I was doing said heck with and just ordered.  I good to now.  Gonna freeze some for backup.  Just looking at video from king Arthur.  Gonna try it next.


----------



## wild west (May 14, 2019)

If you have a cast iron casserole try baking in that at high temps. I preheat  a 5 quart and a 6 quart casserole at 450 then bake the loaves for 25 mins with the lid on and then another 25 to 30 mins with the lid off.


----------



## JC in GB (May 14, 2019)

I have done bread in a cast iron Dutch oven.  You are right, it produces great results.


----------



## bregent (May 14, 2019)

I do a lot of shaped loaves, but lately I'm mostly making no knead sourdough in the dutch oven. It's practically foolproof and has never failed me. 








Also, here is the best/simplest procedure for starter management I've ever used: http://www.thefreshloaf.com/node/40918/no-muss-no-fuss-starter

Easy, lasts a long time and zero waste.


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (May 15, 2019)

bregent said:


> I do a lot of shaped loaves, but lately I'm mostly making no knead sourdough in the dutch oven. It's practically foolproof and has never failed me.
> 
> View attachment 395494
> 
> ...




I will try that.  There are so many recipes dont know where to start.  Do you one you care to share?


----------



## bregent (May 15, 2019)

For no knead, the recipe I used most often is based on the popular recipe published years ago in the NY Times: https://www.markbittman.com/recipes-1/no-knead-bread
That recipe works out to be about 73% hydration.

For the sourdough version, omit the yeast and use a sourdough calculator to help with the formula. This is the one I like the best: http://samartha.net/SD/SDcalc04.html because it really breaks down where all of the water and flour in the recipe is coming from.

If you follow the workflow I posted for starter maintenance, your levain will be 100% hydration. I typically use 200 grams of levain for a 800 loaf. For flour, I use either unbleached AP or bread flour, and up to 15% whole wheat or rye.  Here's how it looks in the calculator:






That should get you started but play around with the amounts, times and temps.
The 200 grams of levain has the loaf ready in about 4 hours. If you want it to go longer to develop more flavor, use less levain, or cooler temps while it's rising.

Let me know if you have any questions.


----------



## Jonok (May 15, 2019)

We proof them in a benneton and cook them in an upside down dutch oven preheated to 500.  turn down to 450 immediately, take off the cover at 15 min, reduce temp to 400 until it thumps hollow. (kids beat me to the bread before I could get a picture)


----------



## Jonok (May 15, 2019)

You know, all of the bread in this thread looks great.  You all deserve likes!


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Aug 5, 2019)

bregent said:


> I do a lot of shaped loaves, but lately I'm mostly making no knead sourdough in the dutch oven. It's practically foolproof and has never failed me.
> 
> View attachment 395494
> 
> ...



I getting ready to try this.  I had been baking nearly every week so maintaining was no big deal but now starting to slow down.  I froze some in case things go wrong.


----------

